# Need Name Ideas for Dog Daycare Business!



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I know there are some really creative people on this site so I am looking forward to the responses!
To give a quick summary, I am working on going to a training school this fall. I have already been training for a couple years now and working at a dog daycare as the manager. 
Now I am developing a business of my own, that will include modern type dog daycare in a downtown area, boarding, training, grooming (hopefully a couple do-it-yourself tubs as well) and a retail area with quality foods and supplies. (recommendations in this area is welcomed as well!) 
We are looking for at least 5000 sq. feet and will be a cageless daycare/boarding fac.
I hope to have a agility site set up and available to those needing additional practice time and training. And of course, I want to promote disc as much as possible, but those things will be a little farther down the road.

So I am looking for any suggestions/ideas for a name, products or services you love or wish were available in your area!

Bring it on!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are a couple suggestions: K9 Care, Sit-Stay,
That's all we can think of for now.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks! I really appreciate the reply! I really want something with a modern twist. There is a great place in Seattle called _*Downtown Dogs *_and has a great modern style. Since I will also be in a downtown area that is being revitilized and is growing in leaps and bounds, I am looking to cater to people moving from out of state that are used to a lot dog friendly places. 
<u>*Canines Unlimited *</u>was an original idea, but that was for training only. _*Balanced Canines *_was also an idea, but again not really a modern feel or portraying what I am looking for.
I could also go with a more rural approach, since it will be in a western state. So something like *<u>Rock Creek Canines</u>*, _*Rocky Mountain Canine Club*_ ??







More suggestions please!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the endeavor! Sounds awesome...I wish you much success.

How about The Pooch Resort or Canine Bed & Breakfast.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Wishing you the very best in your endeavor. There is nothing better than having a business that you love to do. Please post updates. Don't have any ideas for a name tho. I have a friend in the kennel/day care business. She tries to keep her prices for day care reasonable for all to be able to bring their dogs to daycare.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

How about

"Can Rover Come Over "

"Passionate about Pooches"

"Bow WOW! Doggy Day Care"

"A Break for Paws"

"We Care Like You Care, Doggy Day Care"

"It's A Dog's World"

"Canine Corral/K-9 Corral"

"Crate Escap"





Hope these help!

Good Luck!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you so much for the replies! I am taking all suggestions in consideration and making a list!
Here is some info on the area to help with any ideas!

Downtown, Billings Starts Here!
WELCOME TO BILLINGS, MONTANA

Billings is nicknamed the Magic City because of its rapid growth from its founding as a railroad town in 1882. Billings is named for Frederick H. Billings, president of the Northern Pacific Railroad and is the largest city in Montana with a population of approximately 101,000 within the city limits and another 40,000 in surrounding Yellowstone County. Billings trade market area is geographically one of the largest in the nation drawing approximately 250,000 people from Montana, Wyoming, South Dakota and North Dakota. It is the retail, medical, convention and educational center serving a 500-mile radius.

SCENIC…HISTORIC

The City of Billings is located on the Yellowstone River and is surrounded by dramatic rims. The Beartooth and Pryor Mountain ranges and high sweeping plains provide panoramic views in every direction. Billings serves as a gateway for Yellowstone National Park, the Little Bighorn National Battlefield and Pompeys Pillar which bears the signature of William Clark of the Lewis and Clark 1806 expedition. 

ENTERTAINMENT, ARTS, CULTURE…

Billings is the region's cultural hub. Performing arts theaters, the symphony, opera, history and art museums, a zoo, historic district and numerous arts and crafts galleries offer a rich cultural experience for residents and visitors. Fine, ethnically-diverse cuisine, espresso and sidewalk cafes, boutique specialty shopping, bookshops, antique stores, and an abundance of events invite you to stroll and experience.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Zoomies Boarding Camp or The Weave Pole.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's another idea:

"Camp Bow Wow"


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Expanding on some of the names offered:

OK-9 Corral, Dog Day Care

Red Rover Come Over!

Given the state of your intended business, I'd not use "Doggie" in the title. I'd be light hearted but crisp. (Don't infer pink, ruffles or dog clothes).

Exciting plans.

Have you researched how receptive Billings is going to be? From what I remember about Montana, you'd have a larger clientel in Missoula or possibly even Bozeman (bigger universities, bigger wallets.) I'd do a lotta market research in Billings before I invested much. You're right by a res, you're in ranch country/wilderness country. Your main clients might be people on their way to Yellowstone because there's not a lot you can do with a dog in the Park. The difficulty here would be that they would need to exit at Billings, too, to pick up the pooch. Maybe you could run a shuttle service? We'll deliver your dog x days later at x location for x $.

When will you be moving to Billings?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Camp Bow Wow is a franchise.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

My family lives just outside of Billings, and I grew up there. It is really growing now, the West End of the town is huge. We used to have about 100,000 now it is closer to 200,000. But importantly, both my parents work for the city, and the demand for dog parks and the like, has been huge since downtown has been renovated. They are now moving to another part of the downtown area to make another improvement district, and that is where the incentives lie so that is where we are looking to start. Downtown has a lot of buildings converted to condos and flats, and is continuing to convert the historic buildings. These are a part of our target group, as professionals downtown move in from out of state, like CA, even though Montanan's like to complain about Californians, they offer a lot of new opportunities.







GE, Cabelas, and a few other big business/Co.s are moving in as well, which will build the pop.

Missoula and Bozeman do have colleges, but Billings also has two Universities, one is Private as well, and Billings is the largest city in the State. It is also a large retirement area which is another target group as well.
A shuttle service is definitely a possiblity thanks for mentioning that! There is a great dog daycare here in VB that offers that service and I believe it is quite popular.
http://www.theedoghouse.com


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

How about "Canine Resort and Sport" Give your dog a vacation while you take yours!!!
Good luck with your business.


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Tails Daycare


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Center City Canine

Scenic City Canine

Groom to Zoom Canine 

All Things Canine


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies! Here is one that I am really liking right now please give your opinion:
*
Rocky Mountain Canine Co.*


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Canine Crossing - since Billings was orginally a railroad town.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MTAussieThank you for all the replies! Here is one that I am really liking right now please give your opinion:
> *
> Rocky Mountain Canine Co.*


IMHO it doesn't it doesn't explain what your main business purpose is. Why not something like ROCKY MOUNTAIN CANINE DAYCARE & PET SUPPLIES or be more specific to the Billings area - MAGIC CITY K-9 DAYCARE & PET SUPPLIES.


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 11, 2008)

ok,here are a few just off the top of my head. Canine Country- Dog Days Daycare -Mans best friend resort- The Dog place- Dogs Day Out-or you could use your name in the name along with what you like. I would try and have a name that would be listed in the phone book under that type of service. Like Joe's landscaping.Its hard to find a business if its not listed under a common title.I myself have a Child daycare. Some people look under child care ,daycare,babysitting ect.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't really have any ideas for names although i agree maybe adding something to the name you like to make it sound more like a dayce facility.I have worked at two daycare/kennels and would love to have my own someday and I have some good ideas! Small things like bringing two dogs and getting a discount or a punch card where you get a free half a day after you fill up the card. Also a free bath if they stay for a certain num of days for boarding. One thing I really liked about Camp Bow Wow was the cameras so you can see your dogs during the day! Also having a camper of the week where you can pick a new dog or a regular to get their picture somewhere where everyone can see and get a free bath and some treats or something like that! Anyway i have lots more ideas you can pm if your interested in them!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

did you pick a name yet??


----------

